# Sondrio or surrounding towns



## mrsellis99 (Jan 11, 2020)

Anyone have any info on this town in the Lombardy region? My husband and I have been looking into moving here to retire. We have never been there, but we do plan on visiting soon. We do love the mountains, the cold, snow etc, and to be far enough from big cities, but can take a train ride or two to it if we want. I guess my question is if you have lived in this area, what's it like in terms of the people, cost of living, neighborhoods, culture, local politics, transporation, etc. Thank you!


----------



## moodindigo87 (May 6, 2020)

Hello!

I have come across your post. I am from Sondrio though I lived many years in London. 
I'd be happy to give you tips, would you like to ask me anything specific?

Maria


----------



## Zia Maria (May 12, 2021)

hello, I hope you ended up moving in Sondrio, it’s quite lovely.


----------



## rwhuntley17 (5 mo ago)

Zia Maria said:


> hello, I hope you ended up moving in Sondrio, it’s quite lovely.


 Hello Maria, I just read Alessandrio Bianchi's blog about living in Sondrio, but it was fairly brief. My wife nad I are trying to choose a place to live for a year (possibly) and I'm intrigued now about Sondrio. I've been attracted to Trento for several reasons but it seems easy to get lost there. Maybe not.. How is Sondrio for expats given that this town may be off the beaten track compared to some others. Thanks!


----------

